# New TranCat, New Merc, Blown Motor



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

As many of you know, I sold my Explorer with a Yamaha HPDI that ran flawlessly for me other than a couple of times of low water pressure (that never stranded me by the way). I ordered a new TranCat with a HPDI 250. I then did lots of reading, talking to others, etc and decided to cancel the Yamaha and order my first ever Mercury - 250 Pro XS. The boat was ready and I picked it up Monday (it looks awesome and they did an excellent job on all of it!). I then took it to the dealer I bought the Mercury from and once again, they did a great job and I picked it up this morning. I then drove to Matagorda by myself to break it in and make a couple wades this afternoon and tomorrow. I put it in at the Harbor and headed towards East Bay following the break procedures exactly (4000 - 5400 rpm for first hour). I was almost to the Gulf Cut when it lost power. I pulled it to neutral and it died. I started it and it was running bad so I cut it off. Started it one more time and it was knocking bad. I pulled the cowling off to see a big hole in the side of the motor. Looks like the rod broke and came thorugh the side of the motor.

I can't beleieve my new motor blew with about 20 minutes on it. All I can say is I better get a new motor rather than a new Powerhead on this one, but we'll see what happens.

Here are some pics of the boat and hole in the side of the motor.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Wow!

Bum deal man...hope it all works out for you.

I bet that was about as much of an unpleasant surprise as you could get. 

Who did you buy from? Let us know how the dealer, and more importantly MERCURY handles this.

I was considering the purchase of a new Optimax myself...

BEAUTIFUL BOAT! You'll get it all worked out.

SQ


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Bummer. I'm sorry for the hassle and dissapointment you must be experiencing.

Dont throw the baby out with the bathwater though. I'm sure every manufacturer out there has one or two of these nightmare stories to tell. My brother has a 99 200 hp merc with several hundred hours on it without a single mechanical problem. All in saltwater.

Hopefully merc will do you right. Good luck.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I know that things just happen some times, the difference will be how they step up and take care of it! If I have a new motor on the boat next week then we will just count it as bad luck. If I end up in a battle with the dealer and/or Mercury because they want to rebuild this motor that has 15 minutes or so of run time on it then things are going to go downhill quick!

For all that have asked, I bought it at Capt. Kirk's Marine. Let me say that they have been great to deal with up to this point. They gave me a great deal on the motor, did a great job installing it, and got it done very quickly for me. I have not talked to them about this yet as they were closed when it happened. Hopefully they will continue to impress me!

I will say that for the 15 minutes I ran it, it was awesome! At about 3/4 throttle and somewhere between 4000 and 5000 rpm it was running 52.3 mph and had lots of power left, I just didn't get on it because I was following the break-in procedures - that did a lot of good.......


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

talk about a case of bad luck!! I"m sure Merc will make it right-at least they'd better! Good luck.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

I had the same kind of luck with new motor on my Flatscat. Put a new 150 on it and had to replace the powerhead on it before the 10 hour break-in was over. Took it out last weekend to start the new break-in and after about an hour we heard the same knock we heard on the first one. This time i'm driving it till something blows. Then maybe they can figure out the problem. I know who you feel.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I would be hesitant to go far from the ramp even with a new Merc after that experience. You will save yourself a lot of headache if go to a Yamaha right now. Pay me now or pay me later...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, I know how disappointing that must be. I bet that it will work out but when you spend that kind of money and time and then you have a hassle, it's tough.

What are the spec. RPM's WOT on that 250? I'm curious.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

WOT rpm range is 5800-6300 according to the manual that came with it. The Merc. web site says 5500-6000. I'm going to prop it to run about 5800-6000 and it should be good.The break-in calls for 4000-5400 rpm for the first hour with very little idleing and vary speed every 2 minutes, then just vary speed every 10 minutes for the next 3 hours and at 4 hours it is done. The computer double mixes the oil during those 4 hours as well.

I'm am more disappointed than you can imagine; however, I know a lot of poeple running not only Mercury, but this same motor that love it and have had 0 problems with it. Mercury couldn't stay in business giving away 5 year factory warranties on these motors if they had issues with all of them. I don't expect to be scared to leave the boat ramp; however, if I have trouble with another one it may be a different story.

Plus after the check I wrote to them yesterday morning, buying a Yamaha now isn't an option!

Fishcrane,

Which motor are you running that is giving you problems?


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks a defective rod bolt.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

One thing that seems a little weird is when I picked it up, they started it on the hose and the check engine light was flashing. I asked about it and they told me it does that during break-in to warn you it is double mixing the oil then will quit after 4 hours when the oil mix goes back to normal. I read the book last night after all of this and it says no lights should be on during break-in and that light means engine malfunction. My tournament partner bought a Merc Racing 250 XS a few weeks back which is the exact same motor with a different cowling and it didn't flash the light so I figure the computer knew something was wrong all along.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I had a similar incident with one of my Yamaha motors.

My center motor blew with about 8hrs on it, took it to the shop it was fixed and the mechanics were told to brealk it in by Yamaha.

They take it to Conroe and the motor blows again within the first hour..

After a little finger pointing Yamaha sends a factory rep to perform a tear down & inspection of the motor to see if the mechanics did something wrong.

I was told that the engine blew both times because of aluminum shavings in the water jackets.

this was a casting issue and during deburring & assembly of the head shavings were some how left in the water jackets.

I have had zero problems since.

Its definately frustrating to blow a new motor.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

That why there called a big black anchor.Had problems with 2 now i run SUZUKI


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

That's really a bummer, new rig and she's high & dry. Helluva a gerage fer her though.


----------



## CroakerSoaker (May 17, 2005)

Friend of mine was fishing the POC bash last week and same thing happened! had a 225 pro xs and had less than an hour and it threw a rod through the side of the motor! Only difference it still ran for another hour all the way to his fishing spot. From your pics it looks like same area.


----------



## rbeverl (Dec 8, 2006)

I run a Merc Opti 225 with no problems. Sorry to hear you had one, but I know Yamaha has blown also with limited time on them. One must remember that anything man made can fail.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

53 at or below 5k rpm is smokin. That dog is gonna scream when you get the bugs worked out.


----------



## Priority1 (Aug 21, 2005)

Roby said:


> I would be hesitant to go far from the ramp even with a new Merc after that experience. You will save yourself a lot of headache if go to a Yamaha right now. Pay me now or pay me later...


So do we interpret this as All Mercury engines are junk and designed to fail, and all Yamahas are bulletproof ?
Give me a break !!!!!!!!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

it dont matter what brand you buy,it can happen to any brand.


----------



## El Pescador 1 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a friend who purchased a new Mercury Verado last year. He took it out for the first time and before it had gotten warmed up real good it threw a rod. Mercury would not replace his motor even though he did not even have an hour on it at the time of the damage. All they would do is send the dealer a new replacement block fully assembled. What a shame.


----------



## shallowsporter (Jul 6, 2004)

*merc*

First of all you have a good looking rig there - hopefully you will be able to spend some time on her. I would like to think that Merc will stand behind their products. I have a 2001 200hp carb that has been pretty good overall. Was looking at repowering with a 200 Opti until I couldnt make the numbers work. Keep us posted.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

CroakerSoaker,

I fished the Bash and heard about that motor popping too. What did they do for him, does he have it back now?


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks just like a motor up here at a dealer with about 3 hrs on it .

Bummer


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I had a Mariner that I went through that with. Just got thru break in and the same deal happened. They replaced the power head and it was great after that. I ran it for 5 years and never had another problem. So don't give up on it yet.

I hate to say it but I really doubt they will offer you a whole new motor. I am guessing they will replace the power head with a new one but will not be willing to replace the whole motor regardless of how few hours are on it.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

I believe I would be at the bank first thing in the morning putting a hold on that check. It might give you more negotiating power. I would expect them to change it out with a new motor. Fixing a motor with only minutes on it would not be acceptable to me. Anyway hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

U are correct no lights! it sounds like they didnt prime the oil system correctly when rigging the boat Merc is a preasureized oil system from the resv tank and it has to have all the air out of it we did a Optimax last week and it took 45 mins of work to get the air out and make sure it had good oil flow.
I know it wasnt the best engine but I put a brand new powerhead on a FITCH all new up dates on fuel and ECM and not even 200 yrds from the dock at a idle it locked up tighter than u know what it just happens sometimes I bought a used 75 hp 4stroke last week its a 2004 has a nice big hole in the side of the block why? I thought huum it should be under warranty still called tech support and yes got new powerhead cool so your dealer should hook u up with no problem if not PM Me . I bought 2 Verado pacers from them last month


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Priority1 said:


> So do we interpret this as All Mercury engines are junk and designed to fail, and all Yamahas are bulletproof ?
> Give me a break !!!!!!!!


Interpret it as you will. No such thing as bullet proof. But when you have had great success with a particular brand, I have to wander what convinced him to go the the trouble of taking the boat to a different dealer to install a different brand outboard. Something tells me if he had it to do over again he would go with the Yamaha.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

You can put a hold on the check until they make it right.
You need to get to the bank tomorrow morning befoe they do.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Be careful about stopping Payment....

Here is why ... Mercury has a messed up outboard that most likely all you will see is a new powerhead on not the Dealer they did not Mfg the outboard and had no prior knowledge it would blow so keep them on your side.


Read the fine print on your warranty it's Mercurys call how to repair and or replace any parts on the engine.....


Good Luck....

John


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

If you just picked it up yesterday, I bet the dealer hasn't even registered it with Merc yet. I don't know what implications that may have as far as a new motor vs new powerhead, but you may ask.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Suggest you get a lot of legal advice before you cancel any boat and engine purchase checks.

Charles


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't stop payment because I paid with a cashier's check. I had to do that or they said I would have to wait for 2 hours while they verify funds.

Since this happened to me, I've heard of 2 others that did the same thing in the last few weeks - discouraging! Hopefully we get it worked out.

I really think there could have been some issues with the way it was installed causing the motor not to get oil, but we'll see. Makes sense that if there was a lack of oil, the motor starting to sieze causing it to lose power and then die. Starting it back caused the connecting rod to break since the piston was frozen and then it just came apart.

I know Merc is not going to offer a whole new motor. That is the reason I took it all the way back to the dealer I bought it from rather than a closer one I plan to use for service (been through a full tank of diesel the last 36 hours going back and forth). I'm hoping the dealership will take my side and make something happen. They sale lots of Mercs and should have some pull because of that.

The reason I have this Merc is because there is no question that they outperform the other brands, cost about the same, come with a 5 year warranty, and are an American company. Hopefully this is a fluke thing and it will be fixed soon. If not, then I will wish I had a Yamaha but not yet. I have had great luck with Yamaha, but I know of more than one Yamaha that have gotten a new powerhead recently as well.

How about the boat other than the motor issues, turned out sweet, huh!!!!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Fishnfool, I feel terrible that this happened, mostly because I gave this engine a firm recommendation. I'm sure that it is an isloated incident because I haven't heard of this sort of problem before with a post-2002 Optimax. I can assure you that Capt. Kirk's will step-up. I wouldn't have done business with them for so long if they didn't.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Good info, thanks! I don't regret my decision on Merc yet. Like I said, it was a beast for the few minutes it was running.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have made claims to Merc that in my opion should have not been taken care of under warranty and to my surprise they do most of these were owners neglect not like yours were it was just a bad powerhead or a rigging mistake but u will get a new powerhead we have been here on lake conroe for over 17 yrs as a merc service center we make mistakes but merc has been a strong engine for a long time keep us posted :cheers:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

*Check engine light*



fishnfool said:


> One thing that seems a little weird is when I picked it up, they started it on the hose and the check engine light was flashing. I asked about it and they told me it does that during break-in to warn you it is double mixing the oil then will quit after 4 hours when the oil mix goes back to normal. I read the book last night after all of this and it says no lights should be on during break-in and that light means engine malfunction. My tournament partner bought a Merc Racing 250 XS a few weeks back which is the exact same motor with a different cowling and it didn't flash the light so I figure the computer knew something was wrong all along.


I would definitely refresh their memory on this incident...... Nice looking boat, I hope you get it resolved to your satisfaction. Real heart breaker there...


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I just spoke to one of the other guys at the shop and he said no way they are blowing smoke up your !!! u should have smartcraft on that boat and u should no way have any lights on period ! that have these new engines all of them to were they check for oil in several places now so it can warn as soon as there is a flow problem no just 2 like the older motors


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I did buy the smartcraft system gauge that tells you everything. The low oil and/or oil pump failure lights were not ever on and the horn never sounded other than telling you it is working when you first turn the key. The engine malfunction symbol was flashing the whole time but no horn or oil warning. I really don't know much about outboard motors but do about automotive engines, and I suspect as soon as they plug the computer in to it they will know exactly what happened and why.

Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

You really need a 250 on a boat that size? Seems a 200 would be plenty.


----------



## CroakerSoaker (May 17, 2005)

They are replacing my friends powerhead. Sounds like something to do with the oil priming because he said he was still running it with a snapped piston rod and no oil was getting to the resevior on the motor. Hard to blame it on mercury if the installer was at fault. Also kind of unreal to run an hour at 50 mph on a blown motor, that has to count for something. I still would buy a Mercury!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Could it be something with the Pro XS models??? A guy I know has had the exact same problem with his brand new 225 Pro XS - he's on his third one in less than a year - it keeps throwing rods. Sounds like most of the people on this thread with problems have or had the Pro XS.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I wish I had heard of all these blowing up before buying it. Everyone I talked to loved these motors.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope it works out for you - that really bites to have that happen to your brand new ride. I think the guy I know got a whole new engine the first time and then they just replaced the powerhead the second time. Is it too late to swap for something else?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Lets us know. I assume your dealer is closed on Mondays. Like I said in my post above, I bet if you call Mercury with your serial number they will have no record of you as the owner of this motor yet. Like I said, I have no idea what kind of options that gives you. Ask your dealer if they haven't already filed the paperwork to get it registered. I'd bet as fas as Merc knows this motor still "belongs" to the dealer.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

They are open today. They said they are pulling the info off of it and will get back to me. We'll see, but I don't have a good feeling about it. I heard from a couple of others with the same thing and all of them got a new Powerhead.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

fishnfool,

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. On another note, that is a sweet looking rig; nicely done! Hope you're on the water breaking in a new outboard soon!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, it doesn't look good. To get a new motor in will take 6 weeks since they don't have one. To get a new powerhead from Mercury will take 2 - 3 weeks and then I have a brand new motor that has been worked on.

They say that they put the computer on it and it shows no faults or problems at all so they think it was an internal problem in the motor. I talked with another dealer that says they disagree with that and that the check engine light should not have been flashing. I have thought about going to get it and take it to another dealer; however, I think my best chance of getting it back as quickly as possible is by letting them do it since I bought it there.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry about the mishap, fishnfool, I hope it works out. But, that sure is a sharp looking rig. My compliments on your choice of colors!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments!

I just got off the phone with a Mercury rep and he said that the PRO XS 250 does have the engine light flashing during break-in. He said only the new PRO XS motors do that no other Mercs but that is correct.

He also said that this dealer is rated very high as far as the training of the techs, customer surveys, etc, so I guess all I can do right now is let them fix it.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

You said the dealer quoted you 6 weeks for a new engine - does that mean they are willing to go that route?

If so, kudos to them for offering it.

The problem is...can you wait 6 weeks? I'm not sure if you are a guide or a tourney fisherman (make a living on your boat), but 6 weeks wouldn't kill me if I knew I was getting a new engine over a new powerhead.

Still a fine looking rig..!

SQ


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

They said if they had a new outboard in stock or could get one quicker than the new long block from Mercury they would put it on to get me going. They don't however have one and it takes 6 weeks if ordered today (which is how long it took when I ordered this one too). The whole thing is new now so a new long block is all it needs, you just have the human factor involved in pulling the busted one and installing the new one that makes me nervous. Really isn't much else I can do now and I have 5 years of warranty if worse comes to worse. I just need Mercury to get the long block out sooner!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I know kind of how you feel I got a broke motor also but it is a Yamaha, sometimes even good motors like Mercs & Yamies pop


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Wait and get ezactly the same motor you had before. Be better in the long run.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

What a difference on how to break in the motor. I had to run my boat below 3k for the first 50min. Then the next hour and 10min I could only go get up to 4k. Only once could I take the engine to full speed during the second hour. Third hour through the the tenth hour I just need to change the throttle. I have 5.5hrs on the engine now and only run full throttle no longer then a minute. The manuel says no longer then 5min, but not taking the chances. Sorry about the engine.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, I remember the Yamaha break-in. The Mercury break in is definitely simpler. Hopefully the motor will do better, it is definitely a lot stronger than my old motor!


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

This is very disheartening to hear!

I am sorry this happened to you, fishnfool! Mercury should come across with a new motor to get you on the water, not back in the shop! I would not let that rep off so easily. I would call him and ask for his supervisor and use the word 'escalate'. You are not happy and their job is to make that happen!

Best of luck with whichever way you go. I hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a Yamaha 175 that blew the power head right at 2 years. They couldn't figure out what happened to it. No ping marks or over heating alarms or signs. A couple of years later it blew it again, still no idea what happened to it, but this time it really blew out. The rod came to pieces and blew out of the side of the block. So, it came down to paying almost 6k to get it fixed or buy a new motor. We bought a new motor. It's nothing against the brand. I think that some of these motors just don't get along with themselves. Nobody can really fix it because there is nothing they can change to prevent the problem from happening again.

I would get a whole new motor.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Are not airplane prop engines similar to outboard, i.e. aluminum blocks, close tolerances, high RPM when in operation, but for the most part aircooled. You would think there would be allot of new airplanes going down if these kind of motors just had unlucky lives. Is there that much more torque and stress for outboards pusing water instead of air? Do the pilots / builders break them in on the runway for 10 hours before going skyward. Just a wonderin... At least we can get a tow in if our engine blows.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful Rig, but a complete bummer about your engine. IMO if the option is there, I would wait for the new engine. I bet she will scream at WOT once you get here back on the water. Good Luck.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I am very interested to see how Merc handles this, please keep us updated.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Bummer... good luck! Nice rig by the way.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm putting a new PowerHead on it. Mercury was able to get a PowerHead shipped out today, so I can get the boat back fairly quickly which is important to me. The price for this PowerHead new if it wasn't a warranty job is $7900, so I have to believe Mercury is confident it is going to be fine now or they will have to continue spending $8k each time it blows for the next 5 years - they can't stay in business long doing that.

The dealer has been very good to deal with and has called me back promptly and let me know what my options are. I hope the work turns out great too, but I couldn't have asked for much more out of them so far.

After talking to Mercury directly a couple of times, they have made me feel much better about this - we'll see.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

good news on that, fnf.
I'm sure it will be "good as new" when completed

.....well, hopefully "much better than new"!!


----------



## Hang Time (Jun 14, 2004)

It's good to see Mercury do the right thing and fix your motor. In your case, installing a new powerhead will be just as good as getting a new motor, so I would'nt worry about that. 
I would have dealer clarify the flashing check engine light, because how would you know if you actually had a problem if the warning light is constantly on during the break-in period.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

FIshingfool,
Do whatever makes you happy. Your last post said you had a new powerhead on the way, if your fine with that, then that is all that matters. You'll have the human elimant either way, factory assembled or dealer. I'm anxious to hear what the top end will be on that rig. Looks great.

Wes G.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

fnf- Do you usually launch out of Matty Harbor? I may want to catch a ride with you for a min...thinking of upgrading soon and I like your set up.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Any word on what caused such a catastrophic failure???


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I do fish Matagorda a lot and usually leave from the HArbor. I'd be glad to take you for a ride, hell I can't wait to ride on it myself!

There were no fault codes, etc. set in the computer so it seems it was an internal mechanical failure in the motor. Bolts not tightened, rod weak for some reason, etc. Who knows, I just hope it does better the next time! Could have been worse, I could have been running wide open in a tournamanet.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Well hopefully Merc will take your block back and figure out what caused the failure so that it is avoided for future owners.


----------



## rocketman1 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have owned V6 Merc motors since 1979. No issues with the motors I have owned - 150, 200, 225. Most recent is a 2006 225 ProXS, which is the best yet for power, economy and top end. I have ordered a new rig with the 250 ProXS. Every guide I have spoken with running a Yam HPDI says their "2nd power head replacement" works pretty good.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Rocketman, it's not too late to change your order to a HPDI. Hate to see you being towed in after 1 hr...


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Airplane engines are air cooled and run at relatively low RPM--generally they run for brief periods at 2600 to 2800 RPM (for takeoff) and then cruise at 2000 to 2500 RPM. They never get up to outboard RPM.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

ktdtx said:


> Airplane engines are air cooled and run at relatively low RPM--generally they run for brief periods at 2600 to 2800 RPM (for takeoff) and then cruise at 2000 to 2500 RPM. They never get up to outboard RPM.


Thanks. I read they also break em in with mineral oil, and check for leaks, at the plant, then the owner has their own kind of breakin period and program. You can guess I don't trust flying in airplanes, having been in a crash once already.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

DAMMMM bro, I am so sorry to hear that, but I told you it would be fast... What prop did u end up putting on it? I am one of those he is talking about with a Yami failure. MOST probably it is a fuel delivery problem, same as a lot of powerhead failures and most probably the demise of my uncle's ETEC recently too. An injector gets clogged, fuel and or oil stops being poured into a cyl. and then it seizes and breaks a rod. Mine ran for probably 30 miles until it got back to dock at about 4500 and still ran when we took it in. Melted piston. 

I too was SUPER worried about them just replacing the power head, and I had to live without mine for a little over a month but that might have something to do with my selling dealer. JUST MAKE SURE you keep calling them reminding them you have that tournament to fish March 3rd. One thing that really pissessss me off about manufacturers is that they say they do not have any motors when all they have to do is call a dealer with one and have it shipped. Keep the faith though, it will work out in the end. 

If you need to get on the water, let's go splorin' as I need to go pick up my boat from the shop anyhow....


----------



## slade (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you'll be fine with a new power head. Had a '96 Johnson 200 Ocean Pro that went down 3 months out of warrenty. Johnson put a new power head on it and it ran flawlessly for years. (Currently run an '05 Mercury 200 EFI)

Great looking rig you've got!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I put a PT OFX 21 pitch on it but never really got to open it up to see what rpm it will hit so I don't know yet if it is right.


I just got back from Baffin and am hoping to have my boat back this week as I need it! I'm going to give them a call tomorrow to see how it is going.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Just got off the phone with the dealer. The oil check valve on the #2 cylinder was blocked so that one never got any oil causing it to eventually lock up and break the rod. The new power head is together, they had to order new reed blocks because they were damaged and they are replacing all 6 of the oil check valves. They say it should be running as early as this afternoon. I'll pick it up Friday and go run it this weekend, hopefully it will have a good long life now!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm glad to hear the resolution. I told that Capt. Kirk's would let you down and I hope that your Mercury doesn't cause any more problems. Post up some numbers when you get them.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Picked it up Friday and put 5 hours on it today. Ran great and the boat is awesome!


Also got on some good trout on topwaters this afternoon.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Picked it up Friday and put 5 hours on it today. Ran great and the boat is awesome!
> 
> Also got on some good trout on topwaters this afternoon.


Excellent. Glad to hear about the resolution. I meant to say on the post above that Capt. Kirk's wouldn't let you down. I hope you enjoy being a part of the "phantom-black fleet."


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you came out good on this........


----------



## lugger (Feb 21, 2007)

my new 250 pro xs blew in 2.5 miles . i have been wating for 2 monts for it and when the dealer took me out for water test it blew ,
if they dont have a new moter here in 4 days there will be a etec on the back no power head for me , i wont do the new power head thing


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear it, I know how you feel!


Mine has 11 hours on it now and has been great so far. It is very very strong, I don't know how well it will hold up but this motor will outrun the other brands on the same hull!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Man, I think your the only one i know with a 250 on it. But, I think about it more every day.... Want to get us side by side and compare notes.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I've met a guy with a HPDI 250 and I guy with an ETEC 250 on the same hull (same console, etc) in tournaments. 


You fishing TTS in MAtagorda Sat.? I'll be there most of the week, give me a shout if you're around.

Josh


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

man, in talking to some prop people they have said the strongest motor would be the Etec HO, but for top end they really like the Merc in the optimax layout. But the yamaha in their eyes is like comparing a Lexus to a Toyota. You take off the cowling and everything is so clean and for longevity it is all a toss up at this point but the Yamaha has notoriously been known as a long standing motor. ALl of them are having injector/fuel delivery issues causing power head failures. That is why you are seeing everyone going to a better higher micron rated filter. This is not their fault, it has more to do with gas quality and suspended sediment. 

Sounds like a good addition to the Shallow water shootout. Maybe some manufacturers would be willing to bring a few motors and outfit them on different boats to get a true apples to apples comparison.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

man all i can say is, DO NOT BUY THE ETEC HO,too many problems with them,it's only the HO that seems to break.imo and experi.


----------

